# Real recovery of an ex forum sufferer



## Marinkawr (Jul 21, 2016)

Guys, hi, i’m an ex sufferer, i had the most severe condition of dp dr for 3,5 years, i had no hope and was extremely suicidal. I am trying to support everyone who is struggling with this, as i am out and completely recovered. I made a youtube page, where i am sharing my experience, you are more then welcome to listen to my story and tips on my channel : “In Peace with Reality”. I’m making my content for you!


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Glad to hear you have recovered and come to share your story! How did you recover exactly? Was your dp chronic?


----------



## Mayday (Nov 11, 2017)

So you do skype contact. 
What is Youri price?


----------

